# What would you give up for LeBron?



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hill/Budinger/Ariza/Brooks/Martin/DP14

Too much/Not enough?????


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Martin/Ariza/Hill/Jeffries/#14 pick/2011 Knick's pick/


----------

